# Почему не работает команда emerge-webrsync?

## Oleg_Ponomaryov

Устанавливаю Gentoo (amd64). Когда пытаюсь скачать и установить Portage командой

```
emerge-webrsync
```

получаю ошибку

```
 bash: emerge-webrsync: command not found
```

До этого шёл точно по handbook, с LiveCD  в рабочую среду на жёстком диске перешёл, в /usr/bin/ emerge есть.

Подскажите, в чём проблема? Или может есть какой-то альтернативный способ установки Portage?

Заранее огромное спасибо!   :Smile: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

Не помешал бы emerge --info из чрута

----------

## Oleg_Ponomaryov

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Не помешал бы emerge --info из чрута

 

Прошу прощения, что долго не отвечал. Решил не парить себе и другим мозги, и просто начал установку по новой. Теперь всё в порядке. Спасибо за ваш  ответ!  :Smile: 

----------

